# Best place to place film canister in vivarium for my vents?



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

Where is the best place to place film canister in vivarium for my vents to breed in?

15 Gallon long, vertically standing... well planted.

Dirt floor?
Side of glass?
Or on plant?
In background? - Kinda not an option, I already made my background?

And if glass is best, how do people attach the suction cup to it and where can I get those? I have already like 30 black film canisters.


----------



## kleinhanz (Oct 18, 2004)

Everybody has a different success story, but here is my experience with vents.

Place film canister 3/4 way up the side of the tank. I like mine all the way to the back (touching the background) but if I have plants or wood as a type of perching spot outside the film canister enterence, then I will go midway back (still 3/4 way up the side). I really like a perching spot to give the male a place to call to lead the girlies inside. 

Point film canister opening at a 45deg angle towards the ceiling and fill about 1/2 up (or a little less) with water. If the water gets fowl (drown FF's or detris) my vents would pass until the water was changed. 

I didn't like the film canister completely exposed so I drapped a leaf or something over the top to blend it in a little. This however probably made no difference to breeding but heh, it worked. I also gave them at least two lay site options and then once they picked a spot, they normally stuck to it. My vents also grouped bred so giving them lots of lay areas made little difference after finding one they liked.

Suction cups can be found at craft stores (or isles in Fred Meyer, target, ect).


They will lay new eggs on old eggs so don't let things get too out of hand like I did here:









Hope that helps.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

just another perspective.....

For me, I prefer broms. Thin, green leafed types for them...

Vents lay near the water pooled near leaf axills. After a week or so I wet the leaf and slide the eggs up the leaf with my finger or a spoon and drop them neatly into a petridish.

Best,

S


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

I do them just like kleinhanz except i put them right up near the opening of th tank so I can get to them easier without any leaves draped over them. You have to be careful though as sometimes they are hanging out in the film cannister and will jump out. Mine lay in both white and black film cannisters.


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

OK thanks. I prefer film canisters, only due to the fact that I can not fit any broms in my tank... at this time. Just curious, what size tanks do you have. I have noticed that my vents seem perfectly happy now in my 2 1/2 gallon tank (probably not likely to breed) but I have watched them, and all four seem happy. This tank is temporary until I can make sure all four frogs are healthy and eating and not fighting. I have a long 15 gallon tank vertically for them all ready, just letting the plants grow in now.

The frogs now all ready picked their spots in the tank, one hides in a corner near some undergrowth, another under a log in the sphagnum moss, and two more are happy not hiding, one on a rock and another on some leaves and back to the top of the log. Could this be due to their gender? I got 2.2 probably, one definite male. Let me know.


----------



## Android1313 (Dec 15, 2006)

I would say that 4 vents in a 2 1/2 gallon tank is probably not the best scenario. Although they do great in groups. they all need there own space. The ones that you think are content out in the open, probably aren't, they might just not have anywhere else to go. They may seem happy, but they may be unnecessarily stressed out, and that is not good. In my opinion, vents all like a nice hiding spot without having to fight other tank mates over it.


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

No offense or anything, but you kinda just restated everything I already knew about them, hence the reason I am so surprised they look so happy.

Remember, my 2 1/2 gallon tank is temporary until I get them into their 15 gallon tank. I know that dart frogs are territorial and they must be kept in larger tanks and.... bla bla bla... I know. Thanks.


----------

